# Heavy bulking and staying fit?



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

As above, anyone here bulking heavy but able to keep a decent level of fitness? As I am struggling a bit right now.

My avvy pic is 18 months old when I was 14 stone, im currently 16stone 3lbs, same condition if not a bit better. I am 5'8" and naturally skinny framed. Im on a continual bulk as next year I would like to give competing a try. I have decided that even if I change my mind on this, I will cut as though I am going for a comp anyways.

The problem I am having is my fitness level. I have neglected cardio to be honest as I always thought it would hinder my gains, but the time has come to sort it out! I feel very heavy, like a really fat obese person! Cardio wise I do ten minutes on the bike 3 times a week, which is poor I know! So the plan is to carry on bulking, but I am going to try and become as fit and flexible as possible while doing so.

Anyone have any tips for me? Cheers all.. :thumbup1:


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

It sounds like you already know the answer to this one... do more cardio


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

increase that cardio to 30 minutes 3 times a week. I do 30 minutes 3-4 times a week and will continue to do this while i bulk. Some lads i know who compete say im daft as it means i have to eat more to compensate. But then i see them getting out of breath all the time and they cant run or jog for **** and it makes me laugh.

I think a general level off fitness is important. Dont wanna loose your breath while your getting your leg over do ya.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

hilly2008 said:


> increase that cardio to 30 minutes 3 times a week. I do 30 minutes 3-4 times a week and will continue to do this while i bulk. Some lads i know who compete say im daft as it means i have to eat more to compensate. But then i see them getting out of breath all the time and they cant run or jog for **** and it makes me laugh.
> 
> *I think a general level off fitness is important. Dont wanna loose your breath while your getting your leg over do ya.*


*
*

*
*lol this has been happening way too much with the mrs which is another important reason. Was thinking of trying to go to 30 minutes and see how it goes, cheers mate


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont think HEAVY bulking and staying fit can be said in the same sentance, however, in order to stay healthy do try and walk around as much as possible and watch your diet ie sodium and saturated fat. I am in the same boat as your self mate as i am trying to hit 18 stone but try and keep health in check also.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i have been doing alot of jogging during my diet and i was at the stage were i was running a mile in under 8 mates and a mile in a half around 13.5 minutes nothing special but good for me. However ive gone from 13 stone to 14 9 in 2 weeks on my rebound and im struggling with the jogging slightly my times have droped but im trying to keep it up and do 15 minutes jogging 3 times a week as part of my 30 minutes cardio but it gets harder every bloody day lol


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Waheed_Akhtar said:


> As above, anyone here bulking heavy but able to keep a decent level of fitness? As I am struggling a bit right now.
> 
> My avvy pic is 18 months old when I was 14 stone, im currently 16stone 3lbs, same condition if not a bit better. I am 5'8" and naturally skinny framed. Im on a continual bulk as next year I would like to give competing a try. I have decided that even if I change my mind on this, I will cut as though I am going for a comp anyways.
> 
> ...


Waheed

Definately add Cardio mate - even 20 mins x 3 a week - itll help in keeping fat gain at bay [depending on diet] and help in recovery.

Another option, which you may want to consider, is HIIT based cardio every other session - this will also get your fitness levels up - but too much of this and you may cut into mass gains if your diet and recovery isn't on par.

Hope that helps.


----------

